# Recommendation for Ladies Dive Watches?



## uperhemi

Hello,

I just got my wife her first mechanical watch and she absolutely loved it (vintage Hamilton).
She sort of sounded like she could be into dive watches too, when I showed her how the rotating bezel works on one of my watches (saying "oh that would be super useful for many things").
I was looking at an Oris Aquis (36.5mm) but it seems too outside of my current price (sub 500usd) for her upcoming birthday.

Any recommendation for her with either mechanical or quartz movement? Here is a photo of her Hamilton Langdon (30mm diameter) on her wrist.
And feel free to suggest something she could potentially pass down to my unborn daughter (5 months in), which obviously would need higher budget than 500usd.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KCZ

Deep Blue Sea Princess and Lizzy Blue
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/laseaprdi.html
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/lalbldiwa36.html

Momentum Mini
https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...hes/products/mini-31mm?variant=15173695635491

Citizen Promaster Diver
https://www.ebay.com/b/Citizen-Promaster-Womens-Wristwatches/31387/bn_119619490

For the potential heirloom, depends on your budget, but I'd start with the Tag Aquaracer and Omega Seamaster. I'm assuming she's not going to use this for actual diving.


----------



## yankeexpress

Quartz


----------



## Olciakk

Seiko Skx013. I own one and I'm happy. Have some photos. You must hurry up, because Seiko is ending production of these and there will be no successor.


----------



## Sussa

Deep Blue has an assortment of color combinations in 36mm quartz divers, all with mother of pearl dials. List price is $249, but there is always a 40% off discount code available if you search.









On the quirkier side is the Vostok Amphibian automatic. The design is a marvel of engineering, designed to be more water resistant as pressure increases. Here's a look at all the features. There are a variety of dial styles and colors to choose from. The bracelet is junk, but the watch looks great on a NATO or rubber strap.









If you'd like to keep the Hamilton theme going, there's the Jazzmaster Seaview Quartz.


----------



## uperhemi

yankeexpress said:


> Quartz


Yellow may not suit her tastes, but the dial and hands look good looking. I heard some people disliking bezel action for momentum watches, any experience?


----------



## uperhemi

Olciakk said:


> Seiko Skx013. I own one and I'm happy. Have some photos. You must hurry up, because Seiko is ending production of these and there will be no successor.


Interesting - do you have a source of this information? All I see is a rumor from WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx013-discontinued-4743931-2.html?amp=1


----------



## uperhemi

KCZ said:


> Deep Blue Sea Princess and Lizzy Blue
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/laseaprdi.html
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/lalbldiwa36.html
> 
> Momentum Mini
> https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...hes/products/mini-31mm?variant=15173695635491
> 
> Citizen Promaster Diver
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Citizen-Promaster-Womens-Wristwatches/31387/bn_119619490
> 
> For the potential heirloom, depends on your budget, but I'd start with the Tag Aquaracer and Omega Seamaster. I'm assuming she's not going to use this for actual diving.


It seems like Deep Blue offers many ladies dive watches with different designs. Thank you.

As for something to pass down to our daughter, I like the idea of a Seamaster - and no to any plans on diving in the near future...


----------



## uperhemi

Sussa said:


> Deep Blue has an assortment of color combinations in 36mm quartz divers, all with mother of pearl dials. List price is $249, but there is always a 40% off discount code available if you search.
> 
> On the quirkier side is the Vostok Amphibian automatic. The design is a marvel of engineering, designed to be more water resistant as pressure increases. Here's a look at all the features. There are a variety of dial styles and colors to choose from. The bracelet is junk, but the watch looks great on a NATO or rubber strap.
> 
> If you'd like to keep the Hamilton theme going, there's the Jazzmaster Seaview Quartz.


Can't seem to find any codes at the moment on Google.

I like Hamilton's offering - especially how its bezel insert doesn't have bold numbering (aesthetic vs practicality).


----------



## LowIQ

My wife loved her TAG Heuer Bicolor 2000 in midsize till it got stolen......(see last pic for that one, they can be found used for a reasonable price)..

Now she mostly wears a Steinhart GMT 39 with ceramic bezel ......for whenever the going might get tough...

The one on the right in the pic...









https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-one-39-black-keramik.html

These days I would buy here this one, without asking....as I would not mind wearing it sometimes myself...  despite the non existing crown guard...

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-39-vintage-gmt-premium-blue-red-keramik.html

As a frequent flyer and family down under the GMT complication makes sense...for her...

Might this one fit the bill...?

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-black-ceramic.html

or

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-weiss.html

or....


----------



## Sussa

uperhemi said:


> Can't seem to find any codes at the moment on Google.


The code BLUE will give you 40% off.


----------



## uperhemi

LowIQ said:


> My wife loved her TAG Heuer Bicolor 2000 in midsize till it got stolen......(see last pic for that one, they can be found used for a reasonable price)..
> 
> Now she mostly wears a Steinhart GMT 39 with ceramic bezel ......for whenever the going might get tough...
> 
> The one on the right in the pic...
> 
> View attachment 14426131
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-one-39-black-keramik.html
> 
> These days I would buy here this one, without asking....as I would not mind wearing it sometimes myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite the non existing crown guard...
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-39-vintage-gmt-premium-blue-red-keramik.html
> 
> As a frequent flyer and family down under the GMT complication makes sense...for her...
> 
> Might this one fit the bill...?
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-black-ceramic.html
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-weiss.html
> 
> or....


Thanks for your suggestions, I've always been curious about the quality of Steinhart pieces but hesitant because I'm usually not a big fan of homage timepieces. How is your experience?

I didn't realize they offer so many 'midsized' divers - CW may be another place that offers good range.


----------



## Olciakk

uperhemi said:


> Interesting - do you have a source of this information? All I see is a rumor from WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx013-discontinued-4743931-2.html?amp=1


Just Google "Seiko 5 skx" and you'll get many articles about new line that looks like SKX but is no proper diver (200m WR and no scerew down crown) and has only one size (42,5mm) so it's only replacing SKX007, but there's no mini version like SKX013. I got no official information about ending production of SKX, but you have to read between the lines  I already observed the prices of SKXes have gone higher.


----------



## Olciakk

There's also interesting desk diver from Rado Rado Hyperchrome Capitain Cook. If you Google it there are some reviews. Size is 37mm, it looks absolutely gorgeous, but it's not the best choice for real diving (100m WR and push down crown). Price: about 1500$?


----------



## uperhemi

Olciakk said:


> There's also interesting desk diver from Rado Rado Hyperchrome Capitain Cook. If you Google it there are some reviews. Size is 37mm, it looks absolutely gorgeous, but it's not the best choice for real diving (100m WR and push down crown). Price: about 1500$?


Haha this particular watch is on my buy-list at the moment for me... perhaps I can buy it for her then wear it as well  great suggestions, thanks a lot!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

Vostok amphibian for ladies. 
I bought this model for my wife and she is using often. It is affordable, cheap (45$) but durable mechanic watch. With 100 mt water resist. 33 mm case width.


----------



## KCZ

Bernhardt quartz diver, 29mm.
https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/collections/womenswatches


----------



## KCZ

I'm rescinding my recommendation for the Deep Blue Lizzy Blue that both Sussa and I mentioned earlier. I recently ordered one, and received this watch.









A piece of something, perhaps the crystal seal, has peeled away and has jammed between two of the hands, and the watch would not run. The date was before I placed the order, so obviously no one had inspected this before it was shipped. Then it took >20 phone calls before anyone at Deep Blue answered the phone to authorize a return. This was disappointing because the MOP face was absolutely awesome, which I was unable to capture adequately in this photo.


----------



## uperhemi

KCZ said:


> I'm rescinding my recommendation for the Deep Blue Lizzy Blue that both Sussa and I mentioned earlier. I recently ordered one, and received this watch.
> 
> View attachment 14496245
> 
> 
> A piece of something, perhaps the crystal seal, has peeled away and has jammed between two of the hands, and the watch would not run. The date was before I placed the order, so obviously no one had inspected this before it was shipped. Then it took >20 phone calls before anyone at Deep Blue answered the phone to authorize a return. This was disappointing because the MOP face was absolutely awesome, which I was unable to capture adequately in this photo.


Ah sorry to hear all the troubles you had to go through.

*Ask yourself... "Does it spark joy?"


----------



## KCZ

uperhemi said:


> Ah sorry to hear all the troubles you had to go through.
> 
> *Ask yourself... "Does it spark joy?"


It sparked joy when I took it out of the box and saw that MOP and the lume. When I saw it wasn't running, I thought the stem had been pulled out before shipping, then I thought the battery was dead, then I spotted that obstruction when I was admiring the MOP some more. Any spark was pretty much killed by their customer service though.


----------



## uperhemi

KCZ said:


> Any spark was pretty much killed by their customer service though.


This is my first time hearing anything about DB's customer service... sorry to hear about all the troubles you had to go through. MOP is one of my favorite dial out there, and would love to get my wife one as well.

*Ask yourself... "Does it spark joy?"


----------



## Kgriffin18

Seamaster 300 mid size would be ideal for the ladies


----------



## Olciakk

I think you might be interested in this article I found:
. https://divewatchesblog.com/articles/best-womens-dive-watches/.


----------

